# Mighty Sabre roared to life today



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
After sitting outside all winter ( Michigan ) I went out and put the battery back in, topped off the tank and hit the key. It rolled over a couple of times and started. 
I never drained the tank just turned off the gas shut off and ran till it quit then took the battery in the garage. I covered it with a tarp after the first snow. This machine sits under a tree
all year without a tarp except in winter. 
I have a lawn edger that I never drain the tank on and cover it with a plastic bag ( also under the tree ) and sometimes it sits
for two years at a time. It still starts. 
About 10 years ago with my last tractor I used gas treatment
and stored it in my daughters garage. It would not start till I drained all the gas from the tank and emptied the carb. Since then I never used the treatment. 
It is the most well known brand treatment and I know I will get some argument about this from some who love this stuff.
Rodster


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

My shop teacher used gas treatment in his snowblower and it ate all his gaskets up. I would never touch the stuff. 
Ryan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

The stuff I used was supposed to keep the gas fresh in storage.
Some swear by it and some swear at it.
Rodster


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My Lawn-boy (2 cycle) started on the 1st pull this spring. No treatment, but not sure if you need it on a 2-cycle. Anyway, it's nice when things start without any fuss.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I use sta- bil year round and have been for about five years no problem here. If you mix it right you should have no problem if you think more is better you wrong it will do harm. Mix it right and it will work like its suppose to like i said i use it year round every time i get gas. And i use it in my tiller, push mower, LT and my edger the weed eater oil has its own so i don't use it in the gas for it. All two stroke oil that i have seen has it in it and it don't ruin the engines that use it.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we just usually drain gas or leave it and hope for best lol
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

See down here i cut grass till December and start cutting again late Jan. So theres no need to drain i use sta-bil as a cleaner more then a storage issue.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

So you just mix it in something like a 5 gallon gas tank? So when you fill up your mower its already mixed?
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes its 1 oz for 2 1/2 gal i mix it in the gas can so everything i use get the same gas.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

how much comes in a bottle? Just think trying to do that with like a 400 gallon farm tank  mg that would be alot
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Run Sta-bil in ALL of my gas equipment and both boats year round. Have had very good results so far. I buy it in the quart containers and mix it for the long term storage.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

knowing me I would do that in a 400 gallon tank and mix it wrong and I'd be sorry.
Ryan


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i use the stabil in my boat not in the tracor though.. never used it in my other tractor either.. probably should have.. the MTBEs and crap they put or used to put in gas does not do much to its shelf life..


Rod your leg all better?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi John
I got the staples out on Monday. The doctor says to keep an eye on it in case of infection. I am supposed to take it easy for a while yet. The doctor said it could open up if I use the leg too much. So I have a good excuse to loaf for a few more days.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> * I got the staples out on Monday. Rodster *



Hey Rod, Next time you go to the keys bring a staple gun with you... That and the Duct tape... you could have treated yourself and saved a trip to the ER...


:furious:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thats a good Idea. HA HA
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> * I got the staples out on Monday. *


It still hurts, just thinking about it!!


----------

